# The Best Simple Melodies



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Some melodies are great because they're ornate; others are great because they twist and meander; yet more are great because they're compact and complex. But I'd like to hear your favourite simple melodies. I'm guided by my current obsession with Bruckner 9 because of the melody in the first movement from 9:43 to 10:28. It reminds of the falling figure at the start of Brahms 4.

*Clarification*: by "simple", I don't mean harmonically unadventurous or quaint sounding, I mean that the surface elements do not consist of much. In the video below, for example, the section I refer to is centred on a theme of just two ascending or descending notes.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

This is kind of hard, depending on what specifically you want. I'm trying to think of simple melodies that I love, but I'm finding that all my favorite simple melodies are made my favorite because of another more complex thing making them more interesting, such as the harmony that surrounds them. Take every thing away but the melody and my favorite simple melodies wouldn't be much. So do they still count?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

violadude said:


> This is kind of hard, depending on what specifically you want. I'm trying to think of simple melodies that I love, but I'm finding that all my favorite simple melodies are made my favorite because of another more complex thing making them more interesting, such as the harmony that surrounds them. Take every thing away but the melody and my favorite simple melodies wouldn't be much. So do they still count?


You can certainly have interesting and complex harmonies. By "simple", what I mean is that there is not much going on the _surface_. In the above Bruckner, for example, the orchestration is thick and the harmony luscious, but the notes that catch and guide your ear are simply descending or ascending pairs.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Polednice said:


> You can certainly have interesting and complex harmonies. By "simple", what I mean is that there is not much going on the _surface_. In the above Bruckner, for example, the orchestration is thick and the harmony luscious, but the notes that catch and guide your ear are simply descending or ascending pairs.


Gotcha! In that case:






Starting at 0:23; To me, there is no other composer that can make something as simple as a falling major second sound so heartbreaking.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Too many notes dodeca.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

The trios of Classical-period symphonies often contain simple but charming/beautiful melodies. My favourite is 1:16 of this:






Also 2nd movement of Beethoven #8 has childishly simple themes but it's enormous fun (0:00 and 0:48):


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Too many notes dodeca.


Ah, another damn minimalist.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Clarification: by "simple", I don't mean harmonically unadventurous or quaint sounding, I mean that the surface elements do not consist of much. In the video, for example, the section I refer to is centred on a theme of just two ascending or descending notes.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

What about the Rachmaninoff C sharp minor prelude? Totally fits I think. In these kind of melodies, its the harmonies and the variations on the melody that lend the surface simplicity its strength.

I generally find the melodies of Brahms, Rachmaninoff and Medtner to be very simple yet interesting and enjoyable.
How about this


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I know the whole thing doesn't count, but the beginning melody of this whole theme and variations kind of impromptu is very lovely in its simplicity.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Theme from the film "The Third Man" composed and played on the zither by Anton Karas

...A haunting piece, a lot of layering in it, and a melody that's simple but full of many meanings (or potentially full of them?)...


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

First one that came to mind upon reading thread title begins at 22:02


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

^ I see smalin finally made that video. Been waiting for it for some time.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Dodecaplex said:


> ^ I see smalin finally made that video. Been waiting for it for some time.


Not only did he finally make it, but it is his *masterpiece*.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


>


What happened to the melody at the end of bar 12???? Beethoven's original melody is absolutely _nothing_ like this terrible arrangement.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What happened to the melody at the end of bar 12???? Beethoven's original melody is absolutely _nothing_ like this terrible arrangement.


Are you being sarcastic? Watch 3:00 in the video.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Are you being sarcastic? Watch 3:00 in the video.


The arrangement is wrong. The video is correct.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> The arrangement is wrong. The video is correct.


Hmmm, good catch. Perhaps so he could copyright it?


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Here are fine examples of Schubert's outstanding lyrical facility using simple melodies.

*Piano Trio no. 1, 2nd movement*






The piano opens the movement with a dreamy simple melody, the cello joins the piano and the duet between the two instruments is bewitching. When the violin join the two instruments, the trio sings together a beautiful simple melody.

Piano Sonata no. 18, 1st movement






The first movement simple melody is so serene on its simplicity.

*Nacht und traume*






It's glorious.. the piano accompaniment depicts the flowing night.






The strophic nature of this song is marvellous!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Hmmm, good catch. Perhaps so he could copyright it?


He *should*.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Few people seem to have understood what I was aiming for, but have fun with this new thread.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

I hope it fits your intentions :


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

the quality of audio is awful, but i love this little melody:
http://wilderworld.podomatic.com/entry/eg/2006-12-16T22_55_54-08_00


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

a medley of some simple melodies.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Schumann: 5 Stücke im Volkston, for cello and piano, Op.102

no 2


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

oskaar said:


> Schumann: 5 Stücke im Volkston, for cello and piano, Op.102
> 
> no 2


I love that one. The whole piece is fantastic and that melody you point out in the second movement is beautiful. Reminds me of a lullaby.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

continuing with Schumann: Schumann: 3 Phantasiestücke, for clarinet and piano, Op.73

no 2


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

violadude said:


> Reminds me of a lullaby.


Then we must be close to what Polednice meen I think.

I dont meen that all melodies he look for should be suiting for lullabyes.
But lullabies have melody and simplicity.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

I think the main theme of Beethoven's Eroica is quite simple.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

In Dvoraks chamber music there is a lot of great simple melodies, carrying the work, without a lot of different sercomstanses about it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

The main theme as heard at the end of Michael Nyman's orchestral piece "MGV (Musique à grande vitesse)" is pretty simple and quite good.


----------



## teccomin (Mar 21, 2008)

Found a great example. Brahms 4th, 2nd movement. 4:14 onwards. It gets complex later, but the 3 notes ascending and descending part is simple but amazing.


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

2:20 onwards. It might not be what Polednice wanted, but I can think of no greater moment in music with such a humble motif.


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

Wagner is a magician. He makes something out of nothing.


----------

